# Who appreciates Classical Music more? Round II.



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

Maybe the question should be

Who appreciates Classical Music more, the mathematical/analytical or the artistic/atheistic?


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

The artistic/atheistic? Have I missed something in the other thread?


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Or the well balanced and ordinary?


----------

